# Transferring data from 1 laptop to anther



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area, this is my first post.

Here's some details:
broken laptop: Mac powerbook 12.1 w/1.5ghz
- everything works but the monitor, can't connect external monitor

working laptop: HP notebook pc G62t

How can i transfer the pics, itunes and documents from the mac to the pc?

thanks in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi dnavarro82!

Take the HDD out of the Mac and use this to transfer anything you want to another computer/laptop.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hi dnavarro82!
> 
> Take the HDD out of the Mac and use this to transfer anything you want to another computer/laptop.


Hey 2xg,

Thanks for your response. The link didn't work though. I'm intermediate when it comes to computer savvyness, so can you give me a little more detail?

Thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a USB 2.0 to IDE / SATA Converter Cable and I use this all the time.

http://www.amazon.com/USB-2-0-SATA-...CGVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291926506&sr=8-1


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

You will also need a program that is able to "see" files in the HFS+ Filesystem.

HFSExplorer
http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/hfsx.html


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great...thanks everyone


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're Welcome!

Glad we could assist.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, so I tried this, got everything connected, and nothing. When click through to see the files on the hard drive, nothing shows up. Is there a reason for this? Am I not doing something?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you viewing this from a Windows O/S computer? Make sure to click on Tools=> Folder Options=> View and Choose 'Show Hidden Files and Folders'.

Did you also install HFSExplorer?


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, I'm trying to view if from Windows.

So here is what I did.
- went to "my computer"
- double clicked USB connection for the hard drive
- double clicked the only folder that was in there.
- Then there was some sort of message from HP basically saying to be careful not to delete anything because items will gone permanently

When do I do the steps you provided?

I did download HFS.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Open up 'My Computer' then go to Tools=> Folder Options=> View and Choose 'Show Hidden Files and Folders'.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great, thanks. I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

When i plug in the adaptor to the mac hard drive, there are still 4 prongs in the open. Will this matter?

My PC is definitely seeing that the harddrive is plugged in. Under devices I see "USB tp ATAATAPI Bridge" but it shows everything blank in teh volume tab when i double click

But when I go to my computer is shows two " hard disk drives" one is called "Recovery D:" so i don't think thats it.

do i go somewhere else to locate this

not sure if it matters, but i have windows 7


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please plug it in to a different computer and see if you'll be able to access the MAC files.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again,

Just wanted to interject... You will not be able to "see" the MAC partitions under Windows. You will need to use HFSExplorer to access the files. Make sure you install the program and then run it. You should be able to browse the MAC filesystem through the programs GUI.

You will have to use the "file" menu to load the "filesystem from device".


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

I downloaded that program, but where do I go to find the hard drive. I'm not on that computer right now, but if I remember correctly, there are three options within "File"

Which one do I pick, then where do I go?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You will need to choose the "Filesystem from device" option under "file", it should then list the devices for you to mount.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

When I do that, the auto detect can't find anything. If I choose specific device name, I'm not quite sure what to type


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

I even tryed HFX in administrator mode and this time i had more options in the detedted devices drop down, but still nor progress. Am I missing something?


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

The last option I see in detected devices is harddisk1/partition0


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The hard disk is attached and recognized by the computer, right? I used HFSExplorer once and I had no issues with it, that is why I had recommended it to you. 

If you have 2 hard disks in the dropdown menu (HDD 0 and HDD1) HDD1 is likely the device you are looking for. HDD0 is the system drive.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, it is listed in the devices.
When I click "load" in HFS Explorere a message saying "Invalid HFS type" comes up. What does that mean?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To be honest, I don't know. I have limited experience with the program. 

Here is a reference.
http://www.catacombae.org/hfsx.html

Do you have access to a Linux based PC?


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

What I did notice, is that when I go into disk management, the hard drive is labeled as unallocated. I'm thinking this has something to do with it. Your thoughts?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That would have something to do with it. Unallocated space is space that is not in a partition table. Disk management should read it as unknown (like it does for ext4 for Linux)


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

is there any way to convert it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If it is labeled as unallocated, either the drive has been wiped or the partition tables are corrupted. I am at the end of my expertise with this one. I have no idea how to check and or recover HFS filesystems.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

well, i've learned a lot in this. Thank anyways


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't give up yet. I am sure there is someone here who can help you. I am sorry I wasn't able to.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll ask our resident drive guru to look at this thread . .


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome...thanks


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

HFS is an easily corruptable file system since it uses linked nodes. Download a demo copy of r-studio and scan the drive. If the drive is throwing errors in r-studio then unfortuantely you will probably need pro recovery. If your files are identified and you can open some of the smaller pics ( r-studio demo limits the size of the files you can recover until registered) Then you can register and recover your other files.


----------



## dnavarro82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great, thanks.

Does it allow you to transfer music as well? All I need is, word and excel docs, music from iTunes and pics.


----------

